# Natural miscarriage: Over already??? Seems too quick.



## bostonblonde

I started pink spotting last Monday, and then miscarried for real by Wednesday (lots of blood and huge clots :(). I bled heavily for about 4 days. Now, less than a week later, I think I've reached the end. I didn't spot at all today.

Is it normal for a natural miscarriage to end so quickly? I thought I would bleed for weeks, as I did with my D&C. (Granted, I was only measuring 5 weeks this time with an empty sac.)

What have your experiences been with natural early miscarriage?


----------



## tessabelle

Hi, Sorry to hear about ur loss. I had a miscarriage last May at 8 weeks. Had spotting and went in for scan where they found no heartbeat and said baby was measuring at only 7 weeks. I opted to go home and let things happen naturally. Bleeding got slightly heavier the following day and 3am next morning woke up on the floor in severe pain in my abdominal area. Went into A&E and passed clots there and pain stopped. Was kept on ward for a few hours then sent home with tablets to prevent infection. Bled heavily, though no clots for just under a week. It all seems so odd and surreal and passes too quickly like u say. 
I was very emotional for some time after but the pain does pass and though u never forget that baby there is always hope at the end of the tunnel and u'll become a stronger person for going through this.
Once again im very sorry for ur loss and if u ever want to chat pm me or chat on this thread.
:hugs:
Wishing u all the best. xxx


----------



## SilverFair

I miscarried naturally at 10 weeks (baby was only measuring 6 weeks 4 days). I had been spotting for 11 days before I actually passed the tissue. After my miscarriage, I bled pretty lightly for 5 days, then nothing. I've had some random light brown cm a few days on and off since then. Last week I had 5 days in a row of light brown spotting only when I wiped. It's been 7 weeks since my miscarriage and I still haven't gotten a period. The doctor said to wait another month before they'll do anything. I think what you've just experienced is "normal." Everyone's different, but as long as your HCG level goes back to below 5 and pregnancy tests come up negative, you should be given the "all-clear."


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hun I am going through a mmc at the moment. I had scan at 7+3 days which confirmed baby had died at 5+6. This was at beginning of Dec and I chose to wait for a natural miscarriage. I only started bleeding on the 8th of Jan and the bleeding is pretty much over already. It was never more than quite a heavy period which quite surprised me at the time. I passed several clots which weren't very large, but that was it really and as I say by today there is hardly any blood. The nurses have said that the amount you pass can vary as with an early natural miscarriage you reabsorb some back into your body, and so there is less to expel. 
I had a scan booked yesterday and was expecting it to show as clear, but even after all these weeks and bleeding, the sac and yolk are still firmly in place. I was very disappointed as want to be able to move on now. I am booked in for medical assistance next week if nothing has happened by then.
I would suggest you get a scan done hun. I thought my experience was coming to an end, but yesterday made it clear that it is far from over.
Wish you lots of luck. feel free to contact me if you want to chat etc.

xx


----------



## MrsN

Hi,

I think everyone is different tbh. I dont have any experience of a natural MC, but I had medical management a week ago today for a MMC. Should have been 11 + 2 but baby was only measuring 7 weeks. I lost the complete sac in hospital last wednesday, then had horrific bleeding losing LOTS more tissue and clots for 2 days after. Had a medium period ish 2 days after that and today has been my first day with no spotting, nothing. So I'd like to say my bleeding only lasted 6 days. But I was warned that bleeding tends to stop and start for a few weeks, so dont be too alarmed if things start again, I dont know if its the same for a natural miscarriage though, so dont quote me on that.
Hopefully your finished with the bleeding too, although I feel strangely sad about it, as now its definitely over, if you know what I mean. It does however mean we can TTC again which is good. Good luck xx


----------



## hollyrose

sorry for your loss.
my heavy bleeding began last wednesday also with this miscarriage. it has now tapered off to very light spotting. wouldn't really even need to wear a pad. was wondering if this was normal also. seems like it is.


----------



## croydongirl

Sadly, I have experienced 4 early m/c around 5 weeks. I had m/c that lasted about that long. I actually bled for less time than on a regular period. Mine tended to be very thick clotted and painful for 24-48 hours and then bleeding for a few more days and then stop. With a normal period it tends to stop bleeding more gradually but that's not been the case with my m/c. 
So very sorry for your loss. Even though it's early, it is still so hard. I wish you all the best x


----------



## wishandwant

Im so sorry for your loss!!!


----------

